# Creosote logs...Do they work?



## paulie

Anyone use the  creosote logs ie; chimney sweep logs? and do they actually work "for $14.95" or help at all?


----------



## North of 60

They may help to loosen the creosote before brushing but nothing will replace the physical brushing of a chimney. Now if
your burning properly with dry wood then brushing is all you should have to do.  Certainly if you have a CAT stove the bypass should be disengaged using a product such as this.


----------



## paulie

thanks 60, they claim to help up to 50% with keeping the creosote from accumalating. I just figure any little help would help. wondering if they worked at all. i would never depend on them as a solution...your right, you can't replace a brush !  So how is the frozen tundra up there ?  staying warm I hope.


----------



## North of 60

Tundras doing fine where ever it is unless you ask a global warming freak. Took a pic of of the front deck to prove we have got sunlight in Nov.   Cheers N of 60


----------



## n3pro

My understanding with the old smoke dragons they help but with the EPA certified they are a waste of money


----------



## fossil

north of 60 said:
			
		

> ...Took a pic of of the front deck to prove we have got sunlight in Nov.   Cheers N of 60



C'mon, I can tell a time exposure when I see one.      Rick


----------



## thechimneysweep

A Federal Court recently found that the claims by the manufacturer of the "Supersweep" product that the logs removed creosote were false and that the name "Supersweep" was misleading. The Court's order expressly bars the manufacturer from future use of any of the following claims in connection with their fire log product:

"helps eliminate dangerous creosote in the chimney"

"helps prevent chimney fire"

"aid in the loosening and breaking away of hard, scaly or glazed creosote deposits"

"lowers the combustion point of the creosote and soot deposits in a chimney flue by up to 500 degrees F"

As a result of this ruling, the manufacturer may no longer call the product a "chimney cleaning log."

Source: _Alternative Energy Retailer Magazine_


----------



## countrybois

I am in the midst of a trial on the CSL. I will post results with pictures after the 1 week period they claim that the residual effect will continue to work.


----------



## Hogwildz

thechimneysweep said:
			
		

> A Federal Court recently found that the claims by the manufacturer of the "Supersweep" product that the logs removed creosote were false and that the name "Supersweep" was misleading. The Court's order expressly bars the manufacturer from future use of any of the following claims in connection with their fire log product:
> 
> "helps eliminate dangerous creosote in the chimney"
> 
> "helps prevent chimney fire"
> 
> "aid in the loosening and breaking away of hard, scaly or glazed creosote deposits"
> 
> "lowers the combustion point of the creosote and soot deposits in a chimney flue by up to 500 degrees F"
> 
> As a result of this ruling, the manufacturer may no longer call the product a "chimney cleaning log."
> 
> Source: _Alternative Energy Retailer Magazine_




I just saw a commercial for them on tv last night.
Guess they aren't enforcing that ruling yet.


----------



## burntime

They absolutely work...a company takes your money for little or nothing


----------



## countrybois

Well test results are in and my opinion is they aren't worth anything but the heat they put out. 


Before...


----------



## countrybois

....and after


----------



## n3pro

Sounds like a job for the scrubbing magic bubbles!


----------



## webby3650

countrybois said:
			
		

> Well test results are in and my opinion is they aren't worth anything but the heat they put out.
> 
> 
> Before...


 This chimney doesn't look like a good test candidate, it looks like it has not been used in a long time.( You must be doing it right) The top is were you should the most build up of creosote. But I completely agree, a waste of money. I think it just makes people feel better in between visits by the chimney sweep.


----------



## sgcsalsero

I've read a couple times they are not effective, but that doesn't stop Chinamart from carrying them....must be a huge profit margin in them


----------

